# Atlanta Hawks (22-35) @ New Orleans Hornets (27-30)..2/28/07



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@









7:00pm CST
Ford Center-Oklahoma City, OK​
Preview​


> _One of the best games during Chris Paul's first month of his rookie season came against the Atlanta Hawks. After one of the worst performances of his second season, Paul finally will face them again.
> 
> Led by the reigning rookie of the year, the New Orleans Hornets look to match their longest home winning streak of the season and avoid falling further back in the Western Conference playoff hunt when they conclude their season series with the struggling Hawks on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


Link

Hawks didn't have Josh Smith for the last meeting between these teams. We know Josh can be a beast at times. Hopefully tonight won't be one of those times. :biggrin:


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I hope Hornets gonna win... They lost last night against Cavs, it wasn;t good, now they came back home and have posibility to beat Hawks... If Hornets wanna play in da playoffs they have to beat the same oponents like this one...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> I hope Hornets gonna win... They lost last night against Cavs, it wasn;t good, now they came back home and have posibility to beat Hawks... If Hornets wanna play in da playoffs they have to beat the same oponents like this one...


I agree Phoenix32. And if the Hornets lose tonight, I think their run for the playoffs will begin to look very dim.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

We really need to win this, I'm on to the plane back to Argentina, good luck Hornets, good luck everybody.

See you back soon, like tomorrow.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> We really need to win this, I'm on to the plane back to Argentina, good luck Hornets, good luck everybody.
> 
> See you back soon, like tomorrow.



See you soon supermati! Hurry back!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tyson with 11pts and 5rebs in the 1st quarter.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

They are playing much better tonight, even Devin (who I've been concerned about). We just need to finish this game strong and pull us out a win.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Good win, we really needed this one.  The next five games look downright scary. They need to pull a couple of wins out.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Good win, we really needed this one. The next five games look downright scary. They need to pull a couple of wins out.


Yes, this was a much needed win. I'm glad Paul and Devin finally woke up. They were awful last night. Chicago on Friday right?

Time for B-Jax to wake up too. Doesn't he have an injured finger or something right now?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm keeping an eye on Denver/Orlando and Seattle/L.A. Clippers. Looks like Denver is going to pull this one out.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Yes, this was a much needed win. I'm glad Paul and Devin finally woke up. They were awful last night. Chicago on Friday right?
> 
> Time for B-Jax to wake up too. *Doesn't he have an injured finger or something right now?*



I'm glad you brought that up, he had a broken thumb. He did have a couple of good games recently, so I'm hoping he's just going through a rough couple of games. But if he's not healed, he need to take a seat on the bench for a while.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'm glad you brought that up, he had a broken thumb. He did have a couple of good games recently, so I'm hoping he's just going through a rough couple of games. *But if he's not healed, he need to take a seat on the bench for a while*.


Agree.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


> _OKLAHOMA CITY (AP) -- One night after struggling badly in a loss to Cleveland, the backcourt of Chris Paul and Devin Brown came through for the New Orleans Hornets.
> 
> Paul had 24 points, 13 in the fourth quarter, and 13 assists, while Brown scored 19 points as the Hornets beat the Atlanta Hawks 107-100 Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It was really important victory for Hornets... Starting lineup played really well, but players from bench didn't helped at all... Bobby Jackson missed all 7 shoots...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> It was really important victory for Hornets... Starting lineup played really well, but players from bench didn't helped at all... Bobby Jackson missed all 7 shoots...


I agree. The starters were handling their business last night. And it's a good thing Paul started taking over down the stretch.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

But against stronger teams it won't be enough that just starting lineup would play well...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Phoenix32 said:


> But against stronger teams it won't be enough that just starting lineup would play well...


I agree. The team will need a *full team effort.*


----------

